# Single Vs Twin Cylinder



## kschnebly (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Craftsman GT5000 with 18hp twin Kohler that sustained head damage when an air cleaner screw came loose and made it into the intake. I use this tractor to push snow and have not had much luck locating a good donor motor locally. I have however found a reasonably priced B&S Diamond I/C 15.5 single that I believe would work. Can anyone tell me how much performance difference would I see if all I am doing is plowing in the low gears? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum schnebly! Even though we are only talking a difference of 2.5hp, The twin cylinder will have much more bottom end torque.

The 15.5hp single should be able to handle a plow. If you can get the engine at a really nice price you should do fine however, I would still be looking for the 18 horse twin.

Best of luck with your venture!!!!!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
You will also find that the PTO clutch,and engine pulley, may not match,due to different shaft dimensions.
Also,the Kohler has a regulator/rectifier,and the Briggs doesn't.
The wiring problems could turn into a nightmare !
How bad is the head damage ?


----------



## kschnebly (Jan 8, 2015)

I was worried about the shaft dimensions too. The damage to the kohler 
is unknown. I found the small Screw missing ahead of any issues. I pulled the carb and looked in tHe intake manifold and couldn't find it. Was mulching leaves in November and it just started blowing oil everywhere from the front of the motor. Pushed it to the garage and there she has sat. I assumed the screw had finally made it into the cylinder and caused something to break. 

Would a Briggs twin work any better for a swap? They seem to be easier to find than kohlers. Used ones anyway. 



jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> You will also find that the PTO clutch,and engine pulley, may not match,due to different shaft dimensions.
> Also,the Kohler has a regulator/rectifier,and the Briggs doesn't.
> The wiring problems could turn into a nightmare !
> How bad is the head damage ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same problem on the Briggs twin,as far as shaft size,etc. Kohler uses a different diameter,and,sometimes length. 
Measure them,to be sure.
What do you mean it started blowing oil out the front? Was it spraying,or coming out the muffler,or where ? Can you post a pic of it?
It may not be related to the lost screw,at all.
Did it make any sound(clatter,etc) ?


----------



## kschnebly (Jan 8, 2015)

It was leaking from an area underneath a heat shield. It was not blowing out of the exhaust. No noise just lots of oil instantly.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, that's the area of the breather valve,and it's possible the breather,or separator is leaking.
Only way to tell is to pull the cooling shroud,and check. It may not be that big of a problem.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

X2! We have had quite a few of these "Screw eaters" we bought. Some Kohler and Briggs. Most times damage is minor dents to head or piston. Did not affect the machine at all after clean up and replacement of screw. Bet you have a minor gasket failure. Follow what jhng said. You would be surprised what these engines can take before they fail!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

ftorleans1 said:


> Welcome to the forum schnebly! Even though we are only talking a difference of 2.5hp, The twin cylinder will have much more bottom end torque.


Neither have low end torque worth writing home about. Both designed to run at WOT.


----------



## kschnebly (Jan 8, 2015)

I did find the leak was a plug in the bottom of the governor area on the front of the motor. Got is sealed up and tractor did great for a day. Now it just cranks, think it has valve issues. Thanks for all the replies. I am just going to look for a donor kohler for a direct swap out.


----------

